# An Unsolicited Offer to AnneM



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> ...manifestation, etc...
> 
> *"This is what the Sovereign Lord, the Holy One of Israel, says: 'In repentance and rest is your salvation, in quietness and trust is your strength.'" Isaiah 30:15 *


Have you ever manifested a type-me page? Because I want to type you. Or would that make you cry?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Pippi said:


> Have you ever manifested a type-me page? Because I want to type you. Or would that make you cry?


No, I haven't. Because _I've_ never suffered from that peculiar disease of not knowing one's self. :exterminate:


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> No, I haven't. Because _I've_ never suffered from that peculiar disease of not knowing one's self. :exterminate:


So can I type you or not?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Pippi said:


> So can I type you or not?


You can do whatever you want. It's a free country.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> You can do whatever you want. It's a free country.
> 
> View attachment 834015


Oh, speaking of which. Read the Terms of Service whenever you consent to a background check. Chekr, for example, claims the right to take all your private info outside the U.S. and explicitly states that they won't be subject to U.S. privacy laws. In other words, they can literally do anything they want with your information, as long as there's someplace in the world that it's not illegal. I didn't consent to a Chekr background search. But I already had one a year before from a more reputable company, so the agency that wanted my results was willing to accept that.

Anyway, I changed my mind about typing you.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Pippi said:


> Anyway, I changed my mind about typing you.


Why?


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> Why?


Because I'm reading a "Misidentifying Xs and Ys" enneagram article and second guessing the alternate enneagram type I was thinking you might be.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

@AnneM

I thought I was a six for a while, and now I think I'm a seven, for particular reasons. I was thinking you might be a seven too. Here's the "misidentifying" article. https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/misidentifying-2-and-7/


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Pippi said:


> @AnneM
> 
> I thought I was a six for a while, and now I think I'm a seven, for particular reasons. I was thinking you might be a seven too. Here's the "misidentifying" article. https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/misidentifying-2-and-7/


Oh, you meant enneagram. Yeah, I thought for a hot minute that my trip-type might be 278, but that's only the way I come off on here. I'm actually the 258, for which all the descriptions make me sound like a psycho. But it's true. I become less and less like a 2 on here, but in the beginning when I was in savior mode, you could've seen it in B-O-L-D colors. 

I can't be a 7 because I actually love wallowing in negative feelings and depression. :laughing: Also, it's very hard to get me moving. It's easy for me to be hyper on here because, let's face it, I'm still just hanging out at home.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

And here I was hoping for something scandalous.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

> By contrast, Sevens do not get as involved in other people's lives.


Oh, I get _involved_ in people's lives. Just ask dear Stelliferous/WritingLove.



> Sevens do not like to eat or drink alone, or go to the theater alone, or go on vacation alone


My number one fantasy is to be alone forever and forever and forever. And forever. 


Hmmm....reading all that, I realize I am becoming less and less like a 2 every day. Hallelujah. People can go suck a dick for all I care. :laughing:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Pippi If you want, I can tell you a few stories that'll make you scream in horror: She's a 2!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> And here I was hoping for something scandalous.


Read between the lines, babe. Stick around and keep reading. We're just getting warmed up.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> Oh, I get _involved_ in people's lives. Just ask dear Stelliferous/WritingLove.
> 
> My number one fantasy is to be alone forever and forever and forever. And forever.
> 
> Hmmm....reading all that, I realize I am becoming less and less like a 2 every day. Hallelujah. People can go suck a dick for all I care. :laughing:


Yeah, I don't take people with me when I go out and do shit, either. I'm not as gregarious as sevens allegedly are, except when I'm being in that mode _because_ I'm socializing.



AnneM said:


> @Pippi If you want, I can tell you a few stories that'll make you scream in horror: She's a 2!!!!!!!!


Tell them.. :spacecraft-1: We've got the probe all warmed up for you.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Pippi said:


> Read between the lines, babe. Stick around and keep reading. We're just getting warmed up.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Pippi 

So, starting when I was a child, cleaning for my mother was pretty much the only way to get her to notice me and give me positive affirmation (7 kids and all). So, that's where it all began. 

In school, I always pushed my teachers to let me "help" them: grading papers, cleaning the classroom, etc. I spent the last week of summer before 7th grade re-doing my 5th grade teacher's classroom. I think I may have even bought some of the deco myself....

Fast forward to college, I paid for my boyfriend's entire first year's tuition and bought all of his books for him. I also told him that _my_ car was _our_ car, and by that I apparently meant "his car." Our relationship eventually crashed, in part, because I kept bringing these things up, because he really didn't seem grateful enough. 

When I was teaching high school for that hot minute after graduating college, I latched on to this one troubled student and threw all my resources at her life. I helped her move out of her abusive mom's place. Found her an apartment. Paid the deposit. Helped get her a job. And all this while absolutely drowning in my own problems. 

A few years ago, I offered to take out a $10,000 dollar loan for our friend's landscaping business. He was smart enough not to take me up on that offer. Anyway, I was butt hurt that he said his wife (who _has_ an accounting degree) would do the bookkeeping for him. In that moment, internally, I had already taken back the offer in my mind. 

Mostly, however, my 2-ness comes in the form of unsolicited psychological and spiritual advice, for which people better lavish me with gratitude. 

I could think of more, but whatever. I'm definitely a 2.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> @Pippi
> 
> So, starting when I was a child, cleaning for my mother was pretty much the only way to get her to notice me and give me positive affirmation (7 kids and all). So, that's where it all began.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm totally going off on a tangent here, but I just realized I have this project that needs financing...


Anyway, how did you get to the 258 thing? "The Strategist". What's strategical about you?


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm worried someone will read this and take advantage of you.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Maybe you shouldn't give us all these clues on how to manipulate you.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Maybe I'm a 6 after all.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Pippi said:


> Anyway, how did you get to the 258 thing? "The Strategist". What's strategical about you?


Because that's what I do: I want to help people (2), so I hole up with aaaaaaaall my books (5), and study my little heart out. Then I go out and pick which people get to be the lucky beneficiaries of my wealth of knowledge. Then I get angry if they don't do exactly what I say (8).

Nobody could manipulate me at this point. I'm way too aware of how I function, and there's certain behaviors that I won't touch with a 10-foot pole anymore. Besides, we don't have any money. 

Honestly, I wish everyone on PerC would be this thorough about revealing their inner workings. Seems like we would all learn a hell of a lot more.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Relative to the RHETI, E2s disintegrate to wonky eights. That said, the lines of integration and disintegration are weird, in that E8s integrate to wonky twos.

So, this post is for information purposes only and draws no conclusions.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

AnneM said:


> Because that's what I do: I want to help people (2), so I hole up with aaaaaaaall my books (5), and study my little heart out. Then I go out and pick which people get to be the lucky beneficiaries of my wealth of knowledge. Then I get angry if they don't do exactly what I say (8).
> 
> Nobody could manipulate me at this point. I'm way too aware of how I function, and there's certain behaviors that I won't touch with a 10-foot pole anymore. Besides, we don't have any money.
> 
> Honestly, I wish everyone on PerC would be this thorough about revealing their inner workings. Seems like we would all learn a hell of a lot more.


You could try buying a compound in the middle of nowhere and getting your prospective beneficiaries to pay for it and live there with you.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Duo said:


> Relative to the RHETI, E2s disintegrate to wonky eights. That said, the lines of integration and disintegration are weird, in that E8s integrate to wonky twos.
> 
> So, this post is for information purposes only and draws no conclusions.


Wonky how?


----------



## fendertele (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Pippi said:


> Wonky how?


https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/type-2


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> View attachment 834021
> 
> 
> View attachment 834023


Do you feel you got your money's worth?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

fendertele said:


> View attachment 834037


Explain.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Pippi said:


> You could try buying a compound in the middle of nowhere and getting your prospective beneficiaries to pay for it and live there with you.


I already have a compound in the middle of nowhere. But, nah. I'd just end up having to kill them all.


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

Pippi said:


> You could try buying a compound in the middle of nowhere and getting your prospective beneficiaries to pay for it and live there with you.


Ooh, sounds culty. Requesting rights to the movie when it happens - because you know it won't end there...


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

AnneM said:


> I already have a compound in the middle of nowhere. But, nah. I'd just end up having to kill them all.


AH! I knew it! Definitely culty. You have my full attention :ninja::drooling:


----------

